# Are lessons worth it??



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

I snowboarded for the first time last year, we went 3-4 times. This season we have gone 4 times. I still can't seem to make it off the lift without falling which causes me great anxiety. I can't stand up heelside.. fine, I'll roll over to my stomach and stand on toe side. I can transition okay from toe to heel, but I get TERRIFIED of going from heel to toe, that seems to be where my board catches, to the point I make myself come almost to a complete stop before I will let the board point straight down and transition around to the toes. It works, I don't fall very often unless I start to pick up speed trying to progress, but my legs are KILLING me from applying so much pressure the whole way down to slow down. It's been very icy here on the resorts in new england. I also hurt my tailbone so I bought some protection to help with falls, and have read and watched videos on falling properly to avoid injury, but I still don't want to pick up too much speed and make it worse if I fall on my butt. I know I need to "loosen up" and lean more on my front foot. But my legs are burning, and it's starting to become less fun every time I go; I am almost ready to give up which is SO frustrating because I feel like if I can just get it, I would be so happy and LOVE it.

My friends are always like "come on this blue with us.. you'll be fine" and I decline and stick to the green. But I am mostly by myself all day, which is fine, but I am not really getting useful feedback; the most helpful tidbit so far was when an employee felt bad for me and followed me for a min to tell me to look down the mountain where I want to go instead of down at my feet. I want to take a lesson but it's becoming a CONSTANT arguement with my BF that "I just need to get out of my head" because I am "too anxious" and lessons are not going to help because "we are already telling you what you need to do, you just don't listen." I just feel like I am getting it done on my own, they aren't actually giving me concrete advice on my stance or technical ability, they're just saying bland things like, "feel the board and moutain" and "loosen up." I feel like I am standing on my toes instead of leaning in, and just generally speaking, I think my forcing myself to SLOWLY skid down the mountain is really just inefficient and causing me to tire out. I keep thinking a private lesson would help, but I don't want to waste my money either, since money is tight. What do people think? Do they actually help? How can you find a good instructor?

BTW, I try to incorporate squatting and jump roping in between to help condition myself since covid isolation has set my fitness goals back quite a bit. The weights for women's boards literally never work for me unless I got a super long one, but I am short.. sooo.. I have a 147 burton stylus. I am 5'3, about 170lbs. Not sure if that is making things more difficult for me or not. I have another post where I asked about boot fit because my feet are going numb too.

We go with another couple who have been snowboarding for over 10 years and the wife said she took private lessons and said that they ultimately didn't help her. What do people think? Just keep schlepping on, or will a lesson actually help? We usually go to mountains in New Hampshire-MA and just aren't sure if any places are better than another, if it's all the same... There's really not a lot of info I can find out there so if anyone can recommend someone or someplace specific in lower NH, I believe word of mouth is usually the best way to find someone great.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

There's two schools of thought there, and they both work for different people. There's nothing wrong with taking lessons even if that goes against the anti-establishment culture in snowboarding. My roommate in college took me boarding my first time, and wouldn't talk to me for a week afterwards. I picked it up right away while it took him lessons over the course of a season or two. He was upset that I seemed to be a natural. It's not my fault I grew up on a skateboard. That said, I've never had a lesson and I've had to work hard to identify and remove bad habits from my riding. There's absolutely nothing wrong with lessons, and they will probably help you quickly progress past whatever's holding you back from linking turns.

These days, you can gain a lot of knowledge from Youtube. I'd recommend starting with a couple of videos and not overloading yourself with information. Here's the two I'd start with:

1. Get your stance sorted out with @wrathfuldeity in his  creepy basement video. Snowboarding is mostly about standing in the correct stance. You can practice this at home. Get in the cereal box.

2. I just saw this video that shows how simple and easy linking beautiful turns can be. I wish I'd seen this my first season! Malcolm Moore breaks it down.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow that's a lot of wurds! 😂

Lessons ARE worth the $$ if you have a decent instructor. He/she can observe your riding and give you specific feedback on the issues you have. 

Try one. If it doesn't help you won't be out much that much $$. Not by comparison of the cost of the spirt. but if it DOES help? BINGO!!! 

Many of us here get repeat lessons over the years to fix problems or correct bad habits. 

Highly recommend private lessons!


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

WigMar said:


> There's two schools of thought there, and they both work for different people. There's nothing wrong with taking lessons even if that goes against the anti-establishment culture in snowboarding. My roommate in college took me boarding my first time, and wouldn't talk to me for a week afterwards. I picked it up right away while it took him lessons over the course of a season or two. He was upset that I seemed to be a natural. It's not my fault I grew up on a skateboard. That said, I've never had a lesson and I've had to work hard to identify and remove bad habits from my riding. There's absolutely nothing wrong with lessons, and they will probably help you quickly progress past whatever's holding you back from linking turns.
> 
> These days, you can gain a lot of knowledge from Youtube. I'd recommend starting with a couple of videos and not overloading yourself with information. Here's the two I'd start with:
> 
> ...


 LOL "creepy basement video." Thank you very much, I will check those out now. Agree though - my bf has skateboarded, surfed, and done martial arts/crossfit his whole life so it def came easier to him and he doesn't understand it doesn't come as easy to some.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

chomps1211 said:


> Wow that's a lot of wurds! 😂
> 
> Lessons ARE worth the $$ if you have a decent instructor. He/she can observe your riding and give you specific feedback on the issues you have.
> 
> ...


hahaha yeah... sorry. I've never learned the lesson of brevity. thanks for the advice, really appreciate you taking the time to read/respond!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Private lessons absolutely help. Group lessons help too, in a different way. You get to see how other people are handling things. If your friend wasn't helped by a private lesson, then she either had a really shitty instructor or she didn't pay attention.

For the record, for about 8 sessions, you're in the ball park for progression. You're having specific issues that are making you nervous and they're holding you back a little, but it's not like you suck.

Finding it harder going from heelside to toeside is normal, BTW. Commitment is part of the solution, but being aware of your edges is the other part. If you pay attention to how you are going toeside to heelside, it's probably a single motion, just rolling the board. But the other way, because you're hesitating, you probably end up going heelside to flat, then flat to toeside. That's bad. Work on making it one motion.

As for your friends, they are not helping and they are not helpful. They mean well, but they need a slap. "Feel the board." Jesus.


----------



## RayzTheRoof (Mar 10, 2014)

Lessons can definitely be worth it. But if you haven't bought your own board yet and plan to, check out Bataleon or Jones. They make boards that are damn near impossible to catch an edge on, and it takes all the fear out of learning your turns. It feels like cheating but they're cambered boards and your skills will transfer to other brand boards. I've quickly become a shameless Bataleon shill.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Your bf needs a lesson as well, but it has nothing to do with snowboarding.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

Donutz said:


> Private lessons absolutely help. Group lessons help too, in a different way. You get to see how other people are handling things. If your friend wasn't helped by a private lesson, then she either had a really shitty instructor or she didn't pay attention.
> 
> For the record, for about 8 sessions, you're in the ball park for progression. You're having specific issues that are making you nervous and they're holding you back a little, but it's not like you suck.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to send me this! Your reassurance/advice is really helpful and much appreciated, and you def made me laugh 😆 I do think I am ending up flat which throws off my balance esp if I hit a bump so that def resonates with me; I will keep your advice in mind for our next trip, and will book a private lesson to see if it helps!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I only read cant get off lifts, and can't go heel to toe. Yes you would benefit greatly from lessons.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I read none of your post because i couldnt commit to another series that big, game of thrones really took it out of me. But lessons are amazing and worth it. Theres a reason pro athletes from all sports get lessons regularly ie coaching


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

freshy said:


> I only read cant get off lifts, and can't go heel to toe. Yes you would benefit greatly from lessons.


This. 
Suck it up and take a few. You'll enjoy yourself so much more.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

pixiebob said:


> I snowboarded for the first time last year, we went 3-4 times. This season we have gone 4 times. I still can't seem to make it off the lift without falling which causes me great anxiety. I can't stand up heelside.. fine, I'll roll over to my stomach and stand on toe side. I can transition okay from toe to heel, but I get TERRIFIED of going from heel to toe, that seems to be where my board catches, to the point I make myself come almost to a complete stop before I will let the board point straight down and transition around to the toes. It works, I don't fall very often unless I start to pick up speed trying to progress, but my legs are KILLING me from applying so much pressure the whole way down to slow down. It's been very icy here on the resorts in new england. I also hurt my tailbone so I bought some protection to help with falls, and have read and watched videos on falling properly to avoid injury, but I still don't want to pick up too much speed and make it worse if I fall on my butt. I know I need to "loosen up" and lean more on my front foot. But my legs are burning, and it's starting to become less fun every time I go; I am almost ready to give up which is SO frustrating because I feel like if I can just get it, I would be so happy and LOVE it.
> 
> My friends are always like "come on this blue with us.. you'll be fine" and I decline and stick to the green. But I am mostly by myself all day, which is fine, but I am not really getting useful feedback; the most helpful tidbit so far was when an employee felt bad for me and followed me for a min to tell me to look down the mountain where I want to go instead of down at my feet. I want to take a lesson but it's becoming a CONSTANT arguement with my BF that "I just need to get out of my head" because I am "too anxious" and lessons are not going to help because "we are already telling you what you need to do, you just don't listen." I just feel like I am getting it done on my own, they aren't actually giving me concrete advice on my stance or technical ability, they're just saying bland things like, "feel the board and moutain" and "loosen up." I feel like I am standing on my toes instead of leaning in, and just generally speaking, I think my forcing myself to SLOWLY skid down the mountain is really just inefficient and causing me to tire out. I keep thinking a private lesson would help, but I don't want to waste my money either, since money is tight. What do people think? Do they actually help? How can you find a good instructor?
> 
> ...


Get a new BF and better friends. Their advice is useless, at best.

Seriously, BF sounds like a real dickhead.

I think lessons would be very helpful for you.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Step 1: Find a good Instructor,
Step 2: take a lesson
Step 3: If the instructor is a good one, get his number.
Step 4: Dump BF
Step 5: Use number aquired in Step 3 and set-up more quality time.


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

I took lessons and am eternally grateful for it.

Booked in for group lessons at silverstar some years ago....ended up being by myself for 2 out of the 3 days.

thanks goodness I did.

I wasn't doing a few things wrong.... I was doing everything wrong...like everything!

So take some.

Also, good for you for not falling (pun intended) for the "you'll be fine, do this run with us" peer pressure stuff. - they still get to snowboard if you're injured. Not having friends = I don't have to worry about peer pressure but that's another thing.

Actually, I think I started boarding regular before realising I was goofy foot. so ~cough~ yes. Take lessons.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Btw,.. been riding for 10 years and I STILL crash & burn on many of my lift offloads. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️😂

-edit-
...and I ride solo prolly 98-99% of the time. (But that might be cuz Im a kook, so,..? 🤷‍♂️😂)


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

You sound like me when I started. I know my technique was right, but things never gelled. Then one day I ended up doing a long section riding switch on a cambered slope where I could stay on toe edge all the way (my thighs were too sore to cope with any more heel-edge). Bingo, everything suddenly felt so much better. All the usual stance tests proved without doubt that I was goofy, & yet it turns out I'm regular. Maybe something to try.

Other tips from my own experience are wear all the body armour. Confidence is a huge part of learning, & once you've crashed a few times with all the armour & realised it doesn't hurt, your confidence grows. And finally, get a little bit tipsy... It's amazing how much more quickly I progressed in the afternoons after a glass or two of wine lunchtime.

If you do want to watch some videos, I highly recommend the SnowProfessor series. It's cheesy as hell, but breaks the techniques down better than any other beginner's videos I've seen. This is the first: (3) How to Snowboard: Step 1 - Introduction to Snowboarding - YouTube


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with taking lessons. Your BF should be helping you more, I've helped FRIENDS learn how to snowboard a lot more. 

Some people just get it, and some don't. It's like that with lots of board sports. I went surfing on a family trip, my brother wanted to surf really bad, I just thought I'd try it. He ended up never getting up and I did, even though he did a lot of skateboarding and stuff.

No offense and I don't want to be rude, but it's obvious your form is not very good and it needs a lot of improvement. Your friends clearly aren't going to help you, so you should get some lessons. There's nothing wrong with taking lessons. Some people just aren't good at teaching others. Maybe don't blame your BF and friends too much, but you need help, why waste money on lift tickets like this when you can get a lesson and make more out of them?


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Btw,.. been riding for 10 years and* I STILL crash & burn on many of my lift offloads*. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️😂
> 
> -edit-
> ...and I ride solo prolly 98-99% of the time. (But that might be cuz Im a kook, so,..? 🤷‍♂️😂)


When the world gets back to "normal" - I'm not sure how I'm going to handle a full chairlift again!

Life is a lot easier when it's just me (or me + mrs snowmoose) on one chair.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

SnowMoose said:


> When the world gets back to "normal" - I'm not sure how I'm going to handle a full chairlift again!
> 
> Life is a lot easier when it's just me (or me + mrs snowmoose) on one chair.


Have you ever called your wife snowmoose? Did that go well?


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

SnowMoose said:


> When the world gets back to "normal" - I'm not sure how I'm going to handle a full chairlift again!
> 
> Life is a lot easier when it's just me (or me + mrs snowmoose) on one chair.


Hopefully things never go back 100% to normal, when I get a new snowboard I want COVID as an excuse to have space so people aren't hitting my board, lol.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Mike256 said:


> Have you ever called your wife snowmoose? Did that go well?


That's _Mrs_ Snowmoose to you


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowMoose said:


> When the world gets back to "normal" - I'm not sure how I'm going to handle a full chairlift again!
> 
> Life is a lot easier when it's just me (or me + mrs snowmoose) on one chair.


IKR?? 😂

I LOVE going up solo on a 4 person highspeed. Lol! No newbs grabbing you as they go down,.. no goddamned skiers jamming their poles in my bindings or stepping on my board and causing me to biff. 
Juss me n my board standing up & riding away. 😎🏂


(...TBH? depending on the offload? I can be my own worse enemy. 🤷‍♂️ Im just no good @ one footin it! 😢)


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> I LOVE going up solo on a 4 person highspeed. Lol! No newbs grabbing you as they go down,.. no goddamned skiers jamming their poles in my bindings or stepping on my board and causing me to biff.
> Juss me n my board standing up & riding away. 😎🏂


Agreed! Riding solo has been so peaceful and full of great music. I've been loving not having to talk to people. I always have music going, and people act like it's rude to ignore them when they try to talk to you. Well maybe it is rude, so I usually turn down my music and have the same conversations over and over. It's usually things like: _Where are you from?_ Here. _Really, no way?_ Yes, don't follow me.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Boyfriends and friends are the worst teachers unless they are actually instructors/coaches, and even then it can be questionable. If you value your relationship at all you should get a lesson, I've seen many relationships get destroyed with some of the exact quotes you have given. 

A good instructor will be able to provide direct feedback and help you get through some of the anxiousness you feel. Private lessons are generally better because you'll get one on one feedback and you're more likely to get someone who's been doing it awhile but a group lesson could be good as well depending on the instructor and group dynamic you get. Really comes down to cost difference and what you're willing to pay but if money is tight a group lesson should get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Get at least one lesson. It will help, unless the instructor is a kook. Private classes are better, as others have already mentioned.

Snow Professor us great for beginners, check them out. Just understand that when they're talking about pushing with your toes, what you really should do is flexing with your ankles.

Also, tell your BF to STFU and GTFO.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You can either groove the right thing or have a shit technique. It's worth the effort to learn solid technique as it will carry you through the years. First day of the season thats all I think about, grooving the right thing before I fall into bad habits (of which I no doubt I have way too many I don't even know about


----------



## SnowMoose (Mar 13, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> IKR?? 😂
> 
> I LOVE going up solo on a 4 person highspeed. Lol! *No newbs grabbing you as they go down*,.. no goddamned skiers jamming their poles in my bindings or stepping on my board and causing me to biff.
> Juss me n my board standing up & riding away. 😎🏂
> ...


Errr.... I admit in my earlier days I grabbed one or two. Actually once I got off overbalanced and ended up pushing a lady into her boyfriend who fell over. (lol). I apologized profusely and the lady was much more forgiving than her b/f.




WigMar said:


> Agreed! Riding solo has been so peaceful and full of great music. I've been loving not having to talk to people. I always have music going, and people act like it's rude to ignore them when they try to talk to you. Well maybe it is rude, so I usually turn down my music and have the same conversations over and over. It's usually things like: _Where are you from?_ Here. _Really, no way?_ Yes, don't follow me.


Mrs snowmoose - (apparently no one call her that, haha - ouch) hates that as well. She can understand people's excitement about hitting whistler but when sitting there with headphones on, etc.... she does not have to talk to you nob goblins! As she usually has race ski's on (boo) people start asking about those.


All in all though.... it's better than being in an office. Though it's freezing this week!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Myoko said:


> You can either groove the right thing or have a shit technique. It's worth the effort to learn solid technique as it will carry you through the years.


This is a good point, and it's not a once-only thing either. Learning the basic techniques properly doesn't guarantee you'll pick up the intermediate or advanced techniques properly. Over the years as you improve, you should consider taking a private lesson whenever you feel like you're advancing to a new level.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Donutz said:


> Myoko said:
> 
> 
> > You can either groove the right thing or have a shit technique. It's worth the effort to learn solid technique as it will carry you through the years.
> ...


Could not agree with this more. Earlier this season a few guys I ride with regularly did their level 1 instructor course. One in particular has only been riding a few seasons, but he gets around 100 days a season so has plenty of experience on a board. Will ride anything on the mountain, double blacks, large park features, lots of buttering etc. After taking the course and solidifying the basics more, he's now one of the best riders in our wider crew of 25 or so. Far cleaner than guys with twice his number of days on hill. Every aspect of his riding has cleaned up so much, working on 5s in the park, carving has good edge control, rhythm and flow now whereas before it was more of a 'jam the edge in, transition, jam the edge in' if that makes sense. Got the job done, but rough. Biggest visual thing I've noticed is he bends his knees and ankles far more now, and has a much better upper body position/posture. 

It's been noticed enough by everyone that now 3 others in our group have booked in to take their level 1. Even if you have no intention of ever instructing, it's by far the most cost effective way to get multiple days of instruction from a high level coach, picking apart your riding and solidifying those basics again.

OP, lessons are definitely worth it, and learning from a boyfriend is a terrible idea. Book yourself in for whatever your budget allows. Snowboarding isn't cheap, with or without lessons, so why spend your time and money not enjoying or progressing your riding. Invest a little now, and you'll get far more enjoyment out of your days and time on the mountain going forward.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the Snow Professor videos on YouTube for beginners. They really break things down in a very understandable way.

As an added bonus, if you ever feel like you're not cool enough to be a snowboarder, watching them try to make jokes in those videos will certainly boost your confidence.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Phedder said:


> if you have no intention of ever instructing, it's by far the most cost effective way to get multiple days of instruction from a high level coach, picking apart your riding and solidifying those basics again.
> 
> Love this. You know, that is true. We all develop bad habits and I know from other sports getting to a high level is not really that high until you learn the things that are in fact keeping you from going further. Sighs, ok, I will endeavour to perhaps get a lesson next time myself but only from someone good. Have seen PLENTY of shit instructors in the past which has held me back.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh yeah there are plenty of shit instructors out there, girlfriend is a CASI level 3 and basically lead trainer for her mountains snowboarders. The amount of crap she has to try and break through to help make them better, and the attitudes of the ones that are phenomenal riders but can't teach for shit. Ego is not a good thing in an instructor. 

Benefit of doing a level one course over actual lessons through a mountains ski school is you can guarantee (CASI at least) that your instructor/trainer for the course is at minimum a level 3 evaluator. You could of course request a high level instructor for a private lesson, but then that cost likely adds up quickly.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

OK, In just have to tell this story even (if it is not politically correct) of many years ago in Big White Canada when my family spent a season there. I had paid for a heap of lessons and had like 10 left and the only one of us interested was my 11 year old who was at the time doing the XL jumps and riding like a maniac. His first lesson was with a lady who was not interested or able to do the things he wanted to learn (he hated it) so for the second lesson he specifically asked me, and i relayed it to them, if he could have an instructor who knew about jumps. Anyway, he got someone like the first instructor and when she asked him what do you want to do " he at 11 years old said I want to do the XL jumps for an hour solid, nothing else, and I want you to show me how to do them well please". A local park rat instructor promptly came out of the woodwork and he had a ball for all of those 10 lessons as the guy just rode anywhere he wanted to on a powder day through trees etc etc and taught this kid brilliantly. He was shit to teach btw, preferred to follow and learn. Not easy being an instructor I imagine.


----------



## HopWrangler (Feb 22, 2021)

pixiebob said:


> I snowboarded for the first time last year, we went 3-4 times. This season we have gone 4 times. I still can't seem to make it off the lift without falling which causes me great anxiety. I can't stand up heelside.. fine, I'll roll over to my stomach and stand on toe side. I can transition okay from toe to heel, but I get TERRIFIED of going from heel to toe, that seems to be where my board catches, to the point I make myself come almost to a complete stop before I will let the board point straight down and transition around to the toes. It works, I don't fall very often unless I start to pick up speed trying to progress, but my legs are KILLING me from applying so much pressure the whole way down to slow down. It's been very icy here on the resorts in new england. I also hurt my tailbone so I bought some protection to help with falls, and have read and watched videos on falling properly to avoid injury, but I still don't want to pick up too much speed and make it worse if I fall on my butt. I know I need to "loosen up" and lean more on my front foot. But my legs are burning, and it's starting to become less fun every time I go; I am almost ready to give up which is SO frustrating because I feel like if I can just get it, I would be so happy and LOVE it.
> 
> My friends are always like "come on this blue with us.. you'll be fine" and I decline and stick to the green. But I am mostly by myself all day, which is fine, but I am not really getting useful feedback; the most helpful tidbit so far was when an employee felt bad for me and followed me for a min to tell me to look down the mountain where I want to go instead of down at my feet. I want to take a lesson but it's becoming a CONSTANT arguement with my BF that "I just need to get out of my head" because I am "too anxious" and lessons are not going to help because "we are already telling you what you need to do, you just don't listen." I just feel like I am getting it done on my own, they aren't actually giving me concrete advice on my stance or technical ability, they're just saying bland things like, "feel the board and moutain" and "loosen up." I feel like I am standing on my toes instead of leaning in, and just generally speaking, I think my forcing myself to SLOWLY skid down the mountain is really just inefficient and causing me to tire out. I keep thinking a private lesson would help, but I don't want to waste my money either, since money is tight. What do people think? Do they actually help? How can you find a good instructor?
> 
> ...



You've gotten some great advice in here. I'm going to give you some of the same. First, your BF and the friends probably aren't that good. Just like crappy skiers can snowplow really-really-really fast down the black diamonds, a snowboarder with shit form but lots of time on the board and enough athleticism can get down the mountain without crashing. That doesn't mean they're doing it right. To someone like who falls most of the time when they get off the lift, these snowboarders will look like they've got it all figured out. They don't. Trust me.

Get a lesson.

Get two lessons.

Think about three lessons.

Then smoke the BF and his buds down the hill. You'll be better than the majority of people on your mountain.

One tip I have is to somewhat cheat and ask for an "advanced lesson" if you don't mid a little consumer deception. You'll get a more skilled instructor most times that way.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

lessons are the best investment you can make in your snowboarding experience .. besides crashpants. if i had to redo my snowboard experience from scratch i would spend the money i used for fancy/expensive gear on lessons/lift passes/trips and make do with the cheap gear until i could do decent gear justice.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Myoko said:


> OK, In just have to tell this story even (if it is not politically correct) of many years ago in Big White Canada when my family spent a season there. I had paid for a heap of lessons and had like 10 left and the only one of us interested was my 11 year old who was at the time doing the XL jumps and riding like a maniac. His first lesson was with a lady who was not interested or able to do the things he wanted to learn (he hated it) so for the second lesson he specifically asked me, and i relayed it to them, if he could have an instructor who knew about jumps. Anyway, he got someone like the first instructor and when she asked him what do you want to do " he at 11 years old said I want to do the XL jumps for an hour solid, nothing else, and I want you to show me how to do them well please". A local park rat instructor promptly came out of the woodwork and he had a ball for all of those 10 lessons as the guy just rode anywhere he wanted to on a powder day through trees etc etc and taught this kid brilliantly. He was shit to teach btw, preferred to follow and learn. Not easy being an instructor I imagine.


That sounds like the ideal teacher for someone like your son. 
Also sounds like the ideal gig for the park rat. He was probably stoked to have 10 sessions of riding he wanted to do over the next few days!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I go, a lot, usually two or even four times a week (my business lets me run my computer calculating stuff for hours on end so I just go snowboarding while my computer is preparing stuff to make me money), this is my 11th year. I taught myself EVERYTHING, solo. No friends, no instructors, nothing. And it's one of my biggest regrets. I basically just tried to adapt my wakeboarding to the snow (it still feels completely wrong and awful to do a nose press, if you do that on a wakeboard you're crashing). It helped a lot but it didn't really work that well.

I taught my friend this season since he finally got a season pass, I taught him and he got it extremely quickly, made more progress than I did going once a week all season than I did in my first few seasons hitting it hard. 

My biggest regrets of my snowboard career:

1. Not going to a brick and mortar place and having my feet measured and getting proper boots from the start
2. Not getting lessons because I thought I was better than I was
3. Not having anyone to tell me what I'm doing wrong or how I can improve



Myoko said:


> OK, In just have to tell this story even (if it is not politically correct) of many years ago in Big White Canada when my family spent a season there. I had paid for a heap of lessons and had like 10 left and the only one of us interested was my 11 year old who was at the time doing the XL jumps and riding like a maniac. His first lesson was with a lady who was not interested or able to do the things he wanted to learn (he hated it) so for the second lesson he specifically asked me, and i relayed it to them, if he could have an instructor who knew about jumps. Anyway, he got someone like the first instructor and when she asked him what do you want to do " he at 11 years old said I want to do the XL jumps for an hour solid, nothing else, and I want you to show me how to do them well please". A local park rat instructor promptly came out of the woodwork and he had a ball for all of those 10 lessons as the guy just rode anywhere he wanted to on a powder day through trees etc etc and taught this kid brilliantly. He was shit to teach btw, preferred to follow and learn. Not easy being an instructor I imagine.


It's definitely not. I thought about being an instructor at my hill since I'm there all the time. I figured I could have fun teaching people (I do enjoy it), get a free season pass, and get some proper training. The more I talked with the instructors, the more I learned being an instructor is half baby-sitting people and half instructing. Imagine you are teaching someone who really doesn't get it, how do you make them feel confident and NOT have them blame you for being a bad instructor or have them blame themselves for not getting it right away and giving up?

Or you might get someone like me who is confident and shows up to the kite boarding lesson and cut it to two hours instead of the recommended four (it's $100/hr!) and thinks he's going to get it. Poor guy didn't know what to do but I just barely got control of the kite enough to start boarding. I gave him a big tip for that one, lol.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

SEWiShred said:


> My biggest regrets of my snowboard career:
> 
> 1. Not going to a brick and mortar place and having my feet measured and getting proper boots from the start
> 2. Not getting lessons because I thought I was better than I was
> 3. Not having anyone to tell me what I'm doing wrong or how I can improve


I couldn't agree with all of this more. 

1. Why did I ride in boots that were too big for over a decade!?! I went to a store and was ill fitted, and just rolled with that for way too long. 
2. Snowboarding felt like a beautiful extension of skateboarding. I was "good" at it right away. I was proud of never having lessons on a skateboard or a snowboard- how ignorant. If the goal is to get better quickly, there's no better way than lessons. 
3. I've been riding solo so much more the last few years that I only get a few days in with friends a year. Riding with a crew pushes you, but riding alone lets you work on fundamentals.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

pixiebob said:


> We go with another couple who have been snowboarding for over 10 years and the wife said she took private lessons and said that they ultimately didn't help her.


If she was past the beginner stage, maybe she felt they didn't help her because the lessons weren't advanced enough. If she took beginner lessons and then learnt to snowboard, chances are they helped.

To me it sounds like you have a confidence problem partly because you don't really know what you are doing. It's not a bad idea to have a professional watch you ride and help you out.

I'd watch these series from beginner and up:









Beginner Riding


Login to Access Your Exclusive Content Beginner | Intermediate | Advanced | Expert | Training | Tuning Riding | Buttering | Jumping | Jibbing Beginner Riding Live Coaching: Beginner Snowboard Lesson Pt. 1 Live Coaching: Beginner Snowboard Lesson Pt. 2 Live Coaching: Beginner Snowboard Lesson...




snowboardaddiction.com





Personally found these videos enlightening when I started out...

Then get a lesson the next time you get onto the mountain. If you feel that lesson helped boost your confidence, get another one. In my own mind advancing in sports like snowboarding is also about confidence, but you don't get that if you don't think you're going to make it.

I'm an intermediate rider and I plan on getting my first lessons, I just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks so very much for everyone's awesome advice! 🥰 It was really just helpful to have the reassurance that I wasn't alone in thinking lessons would help.

Quick update in case anyone is ever browsing in the future, I did take a lesson and it was the BEST thing I could have ever done for myself. I asked around for specific recommendations in another group and staff from one of the mountains we've been to a few times gave me the name of someone awesome. By the end of the day I was crusing down the blues I would never have been on so quickly otherwise, was more confident getting off the lift, no problem turning from my heels back to toes, and I left with the BIGGEST smile on my face, feeling much more confident overall. He helped me look at my boots/bindings and gave me some advice there too. I took a 2 hour private lesson and it felt like the perfect amount of time.
Heh... bf gave me a bit of a hard time and already got a bit of an eye roll at mention of doing another, but pfttt. Once I've had some time to practice what I've learned, I would 10/10 love/hope to ride with him again and just keep on learning!

The creepy basement video and other listed here were hugely helpful in advance:


WigMar said:


> 1. Get your stance sorted out with @wrathfuldeity in his  creepy basement video. Snowboarding is mostly about standing in the correct stance. You can practice this at home. Get in the cereal box.
> 
> 2. I just saw this video that shows how simple and easy linking beautiful turns can be. I wish I'd seen this my first season! Malcolm Moore breaks it down.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, wait until the first time you go riding with him and blow past him. Then ask him what he thinks of lessons.

And welcome to the addiction.

BTW, I'm in my 13th year snowboarding, and I still try to take at least one lesson a year. The stuff you learn gets more and more subtle as you progress, but is still just as valuable.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, wait until the first time you go riding with him and blow past him. Then ask him what he thinks of lessons.


^ This. This part right here.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

but...did you get his number ?


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

HopWrangler said:


> Just like crappy skiers can snowplow really-really-really fast down the black diamonds, a snowboarder with shit form but lots of time on the board and enough athleticism can get down the mountain without crashing.


Very true. Natural athletes are the world's worst teachers--if your body just sorta... figures stuff out, you're not going to be able to articulate how to do it to another person.

Good on you @pixiebob. Keep taking lessons, keep being intentional about learning and progressing. And when you start smoking your bf you'll have a fantastic I-told-you-so moment when he asks for your instructor's contact info 😬


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

ZeMax said:


> but...did you get his number ?


🙌🏻 Heck yah, social media to stay in touch! He’s a super cool guy.


----------



## pixiebob (Jan 13, 2021)

MCrides said:


> Very true. Natural athletes are the world's worst teachers--if your body just sorta... figures stuff out, you're not going to be able to articulate how to do it to another person.
> 
> Good on you @pixiebob. Keep taking lessons, keep being intentional about learning and progressing. And when you start smoking your bf you'll have a fantastic I-told-you-so moment when he asks for your instructor's contact info 😬


🤣😂 thanks!! 💯 agree. He just didn’t understand what I needed. But that’s okay, I know what I need 😉 and I’m looking forward to that being the case some day.


----------



## Spid (Jan 4, 2022)

pixiebob said:


> I snowboarded for the first time last year, we went 3-4 times. This season we have gone 4 times. I still can't seem to make it off the lift without falling which causes me great anxiety. I can't stand up heelside.. fine, I'll roll over to my stomach and stand on toe side. I can transition okay from toe to heel, but I get TERRIFIED of going from heel to toe, that seems to be where my board catches, to the point I make myself come almost to a complete stop before I will let the board point straight down and transition around to the toes. It works, I don't fall very often unless I start to pick up speed trying to progress, but my legs are KILLING me from applying so much pressure the whole way down to slow down. It's been very icy here on the resorts in new england. I also hurt my tailbone so I bought some protection to help with falls, and have read and watched videos on falling properly to avoid injury, but I still don't want to pick up too much speed and make it worse if I fall on my butt. I know I need to "loosen up" and lean more on my front foot. But my legs are burning, and it's starting to become less fun every time I go; I am almost ready to give up which is SO frustrating because I feel like if I can just get it, I would be so happy and LOVE it.
> 
> My friends are always like "come on this blue with us.. you'll be fine" and I decline and stick to the green. But I am mostly by myself all day, which is fine, but I am not really getting useful feedback; the most helpful tidbit so far was when an employee felt bad for me and followed me for a min to tell me to look down the mountain where I want to go instead of down at my feet. I want to take a lesson but it's becoming a CONSTANT arguement with my BF that "I just need to get out of my head" because I am "too anxious" and lessons are not going to help because "we are already telling you what you need to do, you just don't listen." I just feel like I am getting it done on my own, they aren't actually giving me concrete advice on my stance or technical ability, they're just saying bland things like, "feel the board and moutain" and "loosen up." I feel like I am standing on my toes instead of leaning in, and just generally speaking, I think my forcing myself to SLOWLY skid down the mountain is really just inefficient and causing me to tire out. I keep thinking a private lesson would help, but I don't want to waste my money either, since money is tight. What do people think? Do they actually help? How can you find a good instructor?
> 
> ...


Unless you are dating Travis Rice, XV, Jeremy Jones, or somebody like that, I wouldn’t listen to your boyfriend. As far as finding a good instructor, ask for an AASI level 2 or 3 at your mountain unless you have a personal recommendation. An instructor with good movement analysis skills and lots of experience will have you linking turns in a few hours.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

Spid said:


> Unless you are dating Travis Rice, XV, Jeremy Jones, or somebody like that, I wouldn’t listen to your boyfriend. As far as finding a good instructor, ask for an AASI level 2 or 3 at your mountain unless you have a personal recommendation. An instructor with good movement analysis skills and lots of experience will have you linking turns in a few hours.


if you value your relationship/partner/so/holiday/peace of mind/sanity/life always get lessons from a paid, professional instructor that is not your partner/so


----------



## Zjmorris (Dec 31, 2021)

pixiebob said:


> I snowboarded for the first time last year, we went 3-4 times. This season we have gone 4 times. I still can't seem to make it off the lift without falling which causes me great anxiety. I can't stand up heelside.. fine, I'll roll over to my stomach and stand on toe side. I can transition okay from toe to heel, but I get TERRIFIED of going from heel to toe, that seems to be where my board catches, to the point I make myself come almost to a complete stop before I will let the board point straight down and transition around to the toes. It works, I don't fall very often unless I start to pick up speed trying to progress, but my legs are KILLING me from applying so much pressure the whole way down to slow down. It's been very icy here on the resorts in new england. I also hurt my tailbone so I bought some protection to help with falls, and have read and watched videos on falling properly to avoid injury, but I still don't want to pick up too much speed and make it worse if I fall on my butt. I know I need to "loosen up" and lean more on my front foot. But my legs are burning, and it's starting to become less fun every time I go; I am almost ready to give up which is SO frustrating because I feel like if I can just get it, I would be so happy and LOVE it.
> 
> My friends are always like "come on this blue with us.. you'll be fine" and I decline and stick to the green. But I am mostly by myself all day, which is fine, but I am not really getting useful feedback; the most helpful tidbit so far was when an employee felt bad for me and followed me for a min to tell me to look down the mountain where I want to go instead of down at my feet. I want to take a lesson but it's becoming a CONSTANT arguement with my BF that "I just need to get out of my head" because I am "too anxious" and lessons are not going to help because "we are already telling you what you need to do, you just don't listen." I just feel like I am getting it done on my own, they aren't actually giving me concrete advice on my stance or technical ability, they're just saying bland things like, "feel the board and moutain" and "loosen up." I feel like I am standing on my toes instead of leaning in, and just generally speaking, I think my forcing myself to SLOWLY skid down the mountain is really just inefficient and causing me to tire out. I keep thinking a private lesson would help, but I don't want to waste my money either, since money is tight. What do people think? Do they actually help? How can you find a good instructor?
> 
> ...


While your BF is righ with his tips, he's being a dick (sorry). A lesson would totally help, and if it doesn't at least you tried. I work at a resort, and tips from all the instructors absolutely helped my riding a ton. Even if you get going down by yourself you want to make sure you don't get bad habits. I had a ton of trouble w toe edge at first too. Try to side slip down the mountain on toe edge for a bit that can help as well. You're gonna fall (sorry) but it'll stop eventually. Slope and speed are actually going to help you turn. TLR. Try a lesson, get your BF to help you more technically (take his advice about loosening up etc. also), and don't be afraid of a little speed (AS LONG AS YOU CAN STILL STOP). Good luck you're gonna crush it.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

Zjmorris said:


> While your BF is righ with his tips, he's being a dick (sorry)


He's not right either, IMO. "Loosen up" and "get out of your head" are empty platitudes that just prove you can be a good snowboarder without knowing how to snowboard.


----------



## Zjmorris (Dec 31, 2021)

MCrides said:


> He's not right either, IMO. "Loosen up" and "get out of your head" are empty platitudes that just prove you can be a good snowboarder without knowing how to snowboard.


I guess what I'm saying is if you're too tense you're going to crash. Like every time.


----------



## Maya (Mar 9, 2021)

I don't really understand why so many people are against taking lessons. I think that it is helpful having someone telling to you what to do and exactly when to do it. I agree that lessons may be expensive and there is always the risk of getting a bad instructor, but a lesson Is really worth the risk. 
If I had taken enough ski lessons when I was very young, I would be skiing now. If I had taken enough snowboard lessons 15 years ago I would be much better at snowboarding now. But I was like 'it is too expensive, everyone goes on without lessons' so I am still struggling with basic issues.

On top of what was mentioned before, I think that and instructor can push your boundaries in a safe way.


----------



## MCrides (Feb 25, 2019)

Zjmorris said:


> I guess what I'm saying is if you're too tense you're going to crash. Like every time.


I think that for the most part, being tense is a symptom of poor technique, not the cause of it. When you have the technique necessary to tackle whatever kind of terrain gives you trouble, you'll relax because you know you can handle it.


----------

